# Lensbaby Delivers a Modern Take on Classic Lenses with the Burnside 35 With Variable Vignetting



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 15, 2018)

```
<strong>Portland, OR (February 15, 2018)</strong> – Lensbaby—makers of award-winning creative effects lenses, optics and accessories—announces the launch of an entirely new kind of creative effects lens, the Burnside 35.</p>
<p>The first ever wide angle adaptation of the Petzval lens design, this 35mm f/2.8 lens creates images with a large, bright central area of sharp focus and striking color rendition surrounded by variable, swirling bokeh and vignette. It also features an effect slider that operates as a second internal iris that changes the shape and amount of swirl in the bokeh; all while adding or removing vignette and center brightness.</p>
<p><a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/0/ntt/burnside/ci/11751/fct/fct_brand_name%7Clensbaby%2Bfct_a_filter_by%7C07_NEW_RELEASE/N/0/view/GRID/BI/2466/KBID/3296">Lensbaby Burnside 35 is available at B&H Photo</a></p>
<p>Burnside’s 35mm focal length lets you capture a scene at a normal-wide perspective with a dimensionality that makes your subject jump off the page. This lens opens up a new world of creative possibilities for those shooting street photography, landscapes, environmental portraits and more.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“The Burnside 35 is one of the most versatile Lensbabies we’ve made,” said Lensbaby Chief Creative Officer and Co-Founder Craig Strong. “It gives you the ability to have a strong or subtle creative effect in a single lens, a lens you might just keep on your camera all day long.”</p>
<p>Adding to the Burnside 35’s versatility is the radical, new effect slider that can be used to add center brightness, in-camera vignette and adjust bokeh detail. You can toggle the gold-anodized effect slider on the barrel of the lens to create variable balance and harmony between center brightness, bokeh and vignette. The effect slider features a four-stop range of vignette and bokeh enhancement so you can dial in the exact look that appeals to you.</p>
<p>Burnside 35 joins Lensbaby’s lens lineup as an all-metal, non-tilting lens similar to their bestselling Velvet series. Made specifically for full frame and crop sensor cameras, this lens is compatible with Canon EF, Nikon F, Sony A, Pentax K, Micro 4/3, Sony E, Fuji X and Samsung NX.</p>
<p><strong>Burnside 35 Product Specs:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Focal Length: 35mm</li>
<li>Aperture Range: f/2.8-16</li>
<li>6 blade internal aperture</li>
<li>8 blade secondary internal aperture for the effect slider</li>
<li>Minimum Focus Distance: 6 inches</li>
<li>Maximum Focus Distance: Infinity</li>
<li>62mm filter threads</li>
<li>Focus type: Manual</li>
<li>Size/ Weight: 13.2 oz (374.21g)</li>
<li>6 multi-coated glass elements, in 4 groups</li>
</ul>
<p>The Burnside 35 is now available for purchase on lensbaby.com and select Lensbaby-authorized retailers for $499.95.</p>
<p><strong><a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/0/ntt/burnside/ci/11751/fct/fct_brand_name%7Clensbaby%2Bfct_a_filter_by%7C07_NEW_RELEASE/N/0/view/GRID/BI/2466/KBID/3296">Lensbaby Burnside 35 is available at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## slclick (Feb 15, 2018)

I know this will cue potential comments on anything LB being a silly toy and all that far too serious blather, I am very interested in this. Looks like fun! 

Life is too short to be hung up on DR, MTF, flanges and frame rates.


----------



## 9VIII (Feb 15, 2018)

I was mildly intrigued until I saw "$499".
At that price, and f2.8, they'd better have both AF and IS, this has neither.


----------



## jedy (Feb 18, 2018)

9VIII said:


> I was mildly intrigued until I saw "$499".
> At that price, and f2.8, they'd better have both AF and IS, this has neither.


 Manually focusing AF lenses is an awful experience. The focus throw is too short, making accuracy harder and the focus rings aren't as smooth. That's why I appreciate manual only lenses. Also third party AF will never compete with Canon's own. Maybe it's easier to manually focus with all that swirly bokeh going on. It is a bit of a niche lens anyway.


----------



## BeenThere (Feb 18, 2018)

Any sample images demonstrating the effect?


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 18, 2018)

jedy said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > I was mildly intrigued until I saw "$499".
> ...



Hmmm.....not so sure that is correct nowadays; the Tamron 45 VC seems to be just as accurate as the Canon USM lenses that have the direction indicator in them. (Roughly lenses from 2012 onwards). Also on this lens the manual focus is actually quite reasonable in terms of throw - gearing and smoothness.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 18, 2018)

This will be an interesting lens. As long as it has focus confirmation the lack of AF wouldn't be a big deal for me. Lack of IS wouldn't be either at this focal length. Good on Lensbaby for finding a niche for their products. I don't have one, but I have wanted to try them out.


----------

